# spinach for dubia and discoids?



## eelnoob (Jul 22, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has tried feeding spinach to their roaches and how did it go? 

I tried feeding some to my dubia and discoid colony twice now and both times they never really show much interest in it, usually takes 2-3 days just to finish a small amount. If it was some other greens they'll usually eat it all in half a night.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 23, 2008)

my dubias have been offered fresh spinach but never showed much interest.
Rev


----------



## Mister Internet (Jul 23, 2008)

they go nuts for other dark leafy greens like Bok Choy... but that's way too $$ to offer on a regular basis, for me...


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 23, 2008)

My hissers won't even eat spinach for some reason. The love cilantro though.


----------

